# Finally got it!



## OfficerJenny (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't wait for it to heal so I can downsize the ring but I LOVE IT and it doesn't hurt and it's amazing and beautiful and love.






















Though I guess modeling is out of the picture, sorry Tish


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks so cute on you! Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are adorable


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice... I Love this on you


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks really nice on you..it will bring more attention to those full lips lol..very hot.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 5, 2009)

I LOVE it!!


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 5, 2009)

That looks HOT!! Was the decision of the location hard to make??
Anyhoo congrats on the new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ohhh Chad!!! It's really cute however! 
But don't forget you have to take it off when you're on the catwalk!! My dresses damnit ...My dresses!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2009)

pretty friggin awesome dude! i love it!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

ooooh! i secretly want a lip ring but too scared to get one. 
i can totally picture you with a stud or ball...how do you deal with eating?
are you on a liquid diet for now?
i remember when i had my tongue pierced, which i only kept in for about 2wks at the most, i was drinking everything thru a straw!


----------



## fintia (Mar 5, 2009)

Rock it!


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 5, 2009)

yay. wow yours didn't hurt? i thought mine hurt like a bitch. i had a lot of problem with the healing process, took awhile for mine to heal.


----------



## kariii (Mar 5, 2009)

wowww sexy chad!


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 5, 2009)

oo very nice! congratz on the new piercing n its very hot indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I love it!

I just got it like, 5 hours ago, so I'm really not sure how I'm gonna handle eating. I'll probably just do a liquid diet 

I will probably switch to the stud in a few weeks after it heals. :3 I'm so happy with it!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

OW! totally hot! <3


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yummm!!


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 9, 2009)

You'd look really good with a vertical labret.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 9, 2009)

I wanted vertical but I didn't like that i'd pretty much be stuck with curved barbells. I like variation among jewelry :c.
Plus lipstick seems like it would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Fataliya (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, so you look hot and now I feel like a child molestor, lol.

I always wanted my lip done, but meh, I'm almost 36...some things ya just can't get away with in your mid 30's.

I am going to get my nose redone one of these days...I had to remove it at my last job...the outside is still open, the inside of my nostril is what closed.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

You can definitely pull it off, Chad.


----------



## davidsito987 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very HOT!!!


----------



## revinn (Mar 31, 2009)

Gawd, that really suits you, you wear it so well! You have the perfect pouty lips for it, I'm quite jealous.


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks perfect on you...like it was MEANT to be there. Niiiice!


----------



## Tahti (Mar 31, 2009)

That really suits you! You've got fantastic lips <3


----------



## n_c (Mar 31, 2009)

looks good


----------



## fash10nista (Mar 31, 2009)

Hawtness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 face jewelry...


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 20, 2013)

Although you look adorable but something is missing. 

 I really don't know, what is missing.


----------

